# where do you walk now it's autumn/winter?



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi. I am finding it hard to walk Pixel properly now it's so dark so early. I am a bit of a whimp but even when I walk her today after work at 5.00pm until 6.00pm I find myself quite nervous walking in the local park and I walk very fast. It's not very well lit and it's very eeary. There is no-one around when in the summer loads of people were around. So where are all those people now walking their dogs?

I feel like Pixel isn't getting a very nice walk as I am walking so fast just wanting to get home because I feel so nervous being on my own. I don't let her off as she's brown so I'd never see her. She seems quite nervous when we are walking around the roads too and she is pulling me and has her tail between her legs so I feel she's not enjoying it at all. I have seen some people with those flashing collars which seem a good idea. Are they?

Last night I waited for my hubby to come home and we walked from 6 until 7 but by then it was pitch black and neither of us fancied going around the park. So we walked around the streets. She couldn't go on a long lead so I felt like she hardly had a walk and she was pretty hyper when we got home.

What do you guys do?


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I'm finding the same  Kids don't want to come out after school so its a quick roadside walk. I try to walk to the local park as Lolly likes to be off lead to do her poo but stick to the edge nearest the road and take a torch. I don't like it though. I think I may have to schedule a walk at 2pm before I pick the kids up from school


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm still walking in the daytime as much as possible, but had to work later than planned today so instead of our favourite woods/beach walk we had to make do with our own beach in the fading light. At least the girls are still able to run, even if it's not as much fun for them...


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Also worth remembering to be careful letting them off lead after dark at the mo as fireworks might spook them and cause them to take flight. Just back from a drissly road walk - no fireworks but didn't let Lolly off the lead. No poo either!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I did a road walk at 6pm. Not very exciting for either of us, but Millie seemed to have a good sniff on her travels.

I did use a flexi lead so she could wander on grassy areas, but I must say, be careful of flexi leads. Millie does have a tendancy to suddenly change direction and I keep my thumb over the stop button in case she heads to the road.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I try to walk Teddy offlead during the day to give him a run.I know what you mean about how the dark nights make it so unsatisfactory for a good walk. My hubby has built a mini agility course out the back garden this week, so we try to give him a few rounds of that It is just four old single bed ends, a hula hoop and a stool with a carpet on it for him to jump up on - Teddy loves it and it is hilarious to watch him. It is still a problem getting a good walk, though.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I do earlier walks now the colder and darker evening are setting in ... but in the summer I enjoy an evening stroll with my dogs ..


----------



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

Last year as soon as the clocks went back Darla only got walks around the streets mon-thurs because all the parks shut at 5pm! Then long walks fri-sun.

This year I have found a local open space which I can take her for 20-30 mins chasing of the ball, which should wear her out more. This doesn't get locked up at night. Darla is Choc and impossible to see so have brought a few items from www.glow.co.uk to help see her and her ball.

Can't wait for the longer days though!


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

We end up walking round the streets,finding different routes each time. It's so hard to see Bella as she's black and our local council have turned off half the street lights, so in places you can't see a thing! I must say I wouldn't be too happy to do it on my own  

We met another dog tonight, one that Bella knows, and she had a flashing collar on, Bella wouldn't go anywhere near her until the owner turned it off, then she seemed to realise who it was and went mad to say hello, it was really odd


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

do you have any other dog walkers in your aria who walk at the same time our you could arange to walk at the same time. walking in numbers is more comfertable.


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

No, I don't know anyone to walk with around here. I guess I will try and walk as soon as I get home when it is still a little lighter. I guess I'll just have to do street walks and keep her on the lead or wait for hubby if I am feeling nervous.

Such a shame as feel like neither of is have a nice walk.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree it's very difficult once the clocks go back. I always do our main 1 hour walk in the morning and now have made our afternoon short walk earlier - around 4pm instead of 5. We just go to a local field with the ball-chucker, so that's 15-20 minutes of manic running and barking (Dylan does that too  ). I don't think it would work in the dark unless we had a luminous ball! Is it light enough in the morning for you to do a main walk then before work?


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

It is so hard for people who work standard hours. I'm lucky in the hours I work - apart from a Monday morning but at least it's only one day I have a problem with!
A suggestion ......... when walks are shorter and restricted to street walking ..... when you get home do some training with your dog. Using your dog's brain will tire it out as much as a long walk. Fact. Those of us entering the Cockapoo Olympics next year, it's an ideal opportunity to get going on a trick! Mine's not suitable though. A hoop of flames is not good indoors! .........Lol

Karen xx


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

Some days I work half days so that's no problem but it's a pain on the whole days I work. She's been on the lead for the last two weeks aswell as she ran off and wouldn't come back to me a while ago so I've been doing some lead training. Annoying as she was so good at it! I've learnt that she gets bored of the treats and they aren't enough to get her to come back so I have to change her treat regularly. Sausages make her zoom back to me in an instant!

It makes it very hard to do any lead training now it's dark and we might be walking on the roads. I feel nervous about letting her off in the dark too if she does this as I will not be able to see her.


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

I walk Archie in the woods every morning but even then i am nervous. I will walk into a tree one day as all i seem to be doing is looking behind me as i walk.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

cleo said:


> I've learnt that she gets bored of the treats and they aren't enough to get her to come back so I have to change her treat regularly. Sausages make her zoom back to me in an instant!


Have you tried liver cake? Dylan won't leave my side when I carry that!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ladies I can't stress enough about walking on your own in unpopulated areas at night! Don't do it!!! You may think you are in the safest place around but this just isn't the case anymore.

I am lucky and have an hours lunch break so take Nacho for his walkies then now that the clocks have changed. If you can't do this because of work commitments I would suggest going with a few friends/partner on your walks or for safety get a dog walker in during the day to take the dog for a walk.

It really is not worth the risk going out alone at night - Cockapoos are not rotties!! Sorry for such a strong message on a lighthearted forum but I can't emphasise it enough.


----------



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

I brought an LED collar, light up ball and an LED light that quickly snaps onto Darla's collar from here:

http://www.glow.co.uk

They also do LED leads and other items that will also help you be seen whilst walking the dark roads.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm the same cleo: I feel so bad that I'm having to keep Vincent on his lead and not let him have a really good run about  but the best park in our area is at the end of a long, unlit cycle path...I am most certainly NOT walking up there on my own  Plus as I don't drive it's impossible for me to take him anywhere else.

I'm lucky my boyfriend works evenings and weekends so he gives Vincent a good long walk in the afternoon but I feel like I'm losing out on walking!


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

Well i ve been taking her out straight away when i get home between 4 and half past. This has worked much better as we both get a nice walk. She s back off the lead after some lead training as so far has come back to me every time for sausages. So she s getting a lovely run. I feel like its a race to get around before its dark but its better than street walks. I am literally marching around the park.


----------

